# Looking For 1/48 Swiss Bf109 G-6 Decals



## Brett G (Jun 5, 2021)

I have the Tamiya 1/48 Bf109 G-6 and would like to do it up in a Swiss scheme. I've looked high and low on the Google and can't find decals for a G-6, only E- variants. I would prefer a US vendor due to the craziness that is shipping these days, but a known reliable source wouldn't be out of the question.
Any help would be appreciated.
p.s. I would even go for correct dimensions for the markings, so I could make masks and paint them on!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2021)

The only decal set I know about is a Kora Model decals no.4868 from Czech. But I haven't seen it for quite long time. It seems that the set is still offered by a online shop in Switzerland. You may try to get into a contact with them , the link below. 

1/48 Decals Bf 109 G-6/G-14 (Swiss Air Force) - 1/48 Aircraft Mask & Decals










Or if you can make the markings yourself you may try to print the Eduard sheet of their G-6 model and resize it. 





the source: Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Brett G (Jun 6, 2021)

Wurger,
That is what I was looking for! The Eduard thing, I think, will work like a champ... thanks!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2021)

You'r welcome.


----------

